# Eine Goldkugel mit einem Inlay innen drin



## devStorm (24. April 2002)

Hallo Leute !

Ich brauche für meinen Onkel drei Buttons. ISt für einen Online-Shop.

Diese sollten rund sein und mit einem Symbolinlay innen drinn sein. Und zwar für folgende Begriffe: Mein Konto, Warenkorb und Kasse.

Nun die Frage, wie erstelle ich mit PS6 eine 3D Goldkugel mit einem Symbolinlay ? Hat jemand von euch ein paar Tuts ?

Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind währe Silber auch nicht schlecht.

Ich danke Euch.

Andrej


----------



## Christoph (24. April 2002)

ich denk mal die Suchfunktion hast du noch  nicht benutzt oder??

egal:
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/buttons/run_button01.php

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/index.html

der erste link müsste genügen!


----------



## cocoon (24. April 2002)

Wenn Du den ersten Link nimmst vielleicht noch bei der Text-Ebene den Ebenen-Effekt auf Relief oder so stellen, anstatt blau natürlich irgendwas gelbes und vielleicht noch irgendeine Textur drüber, was nach Gold aussieht.


----------



## Major (24. April 2002)

Hi,
also hier mal schnell was einfaches:

1. neues Bild
2. Kreisauswahl erzeugen und mit kreisförmigen Verlauf füllen
   (Farbe: #D2C139)
3. Text schreiben (Farbe: #F8F4D7)
4. schatten nach innen und schein nach innen auf die Textebene
5. fertig

Cu Major


----------



## Virtual Freak (24. April 2002)

*mir war mal wieder...*

langweilig..

da hab ich doch mal probiert...
is ganz cool geworden...
mit dem chormkugel tut aud den links oben solltest du mal die kugel hinbekommen...
dann noch n gelbstich drüber und ne textur raufgeklatscht...fertich...
die schrift dan mit schtten und schein reingeballert bis gut war...

alles klar...sonst meld dich..

Greetz VF


----------



## devStorm (24. April 2002)

@Virtual Freak

coole sache genau so etwas suche ich, wo finde ich das tut ? und wo bekomme ich die textur her ?

danke 

andrej


----------



## Virtual Freak (24. April 2002)

*hab ich doch eigentlich hingeschrieben..*

also...

die basis kugel findest du in den links die oben schon geposted wurden..in diesem tread von hochi...

dort machst du dann mal dieses TUUUT!! durch..dann hast du schon mal die Grundkugel..der du nun alle farben oder eben texturen geben kannst...
für mein Beispiel hab ich dies hier genommen:





Hab ich durch Google gefunden...
um die textur hinzubekommen einfach bild einfügen...verschieben bis die struktur auf die kugel passt...ineinander kopieren und dann noch ne gelbe farbe über das ganze...


alles klar??

GReetz VF


----------



## Stoik (24. April 2002)

Ich hab  mal klange weile gehabt da kann man den auch so machen


----------



## Major (25. April 2002)

Das lass ich mich doch nicht Lumpen und gebe noch einmal ein wenig mehr Gas.


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

Da muss ich noch einen Drauflegen ist doch mehr oder weniger ein Wettbewerb oder? Wer macht den schönsten GoldButton 

greez Stoik


----------



## SirNeo (25. April 2002)

Habe auch mal nach entsprechenden Tutorials dafür gesucht und habe eine coole Seite gefunden die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Sie beschäftigit sich ausschließlich mit Tutorials für Metalleffekte für verschiedene Programme. Ich hoffe sie gefällt Euch 

http://www.digitalwebgold.com/resources/tutorials.htm


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

Ja die seite scheint nicht schlecht zu sein aber irgendwie nur ne sammlung von von Links zu seiten die die anbieten 

finde eigendlich das http://www.teamphotoshop.com immer noch mit die interessanteste Site ist die Tutorials hat.

greez stoik


----------



## freekazoid (25. April 2002)

ich finde teamphotoshop auch ganz gut, aber dass da zum teil kpt verwendet wird, is nich so mein geschmack. bin nicht so plugin fan.

@ stoik:
ich finde dein zweiter button sieht auch ziemlich nach kpt und teamphotoshop aus  (sorry wenn's nich so ist, wollte nicht flamen)


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

naja die Kugel ist gerendert, aber das andere geht mit photoshop genauso wie mit kpt ich nutze auch keine plugins mehr da wird man nur faul meines erachten nach. 

Die kunst ist immer noch alles mit photoshop zu machen ohne Plugins !!


----------



## freekazoid (25. April 2002)

meine meinung ... wir verstehen uns 
und genau deswegen isses ja auch so schwierig, den photoshop in den griff zu bekommen.

zum thema: die textur vom vf find ich ganz gut, damit lässt sich was herbeizaubern.


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

Naja ich hab photoshop jetzt schon 2-3 Jahre und lerne immer noch dazu aber wenn ich manche sehe da wir mir schlecht da kann man genauso in MS Paint malen.

Der Photoshop 7 ist auch lustig ich hab mir die Beta mal angeschaut also paar kleine Bugs sind schon mal weg und sieht eben etwas nach XP aus von den Icons 

greez Stoik


----------

